# Zugriff auf Objekte einer anderen Klasse



## pepe-je (16. Jun 2006)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem und hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann.
Es geht um folgendes Prblem


        In einem package gibt es zwei Klassen. Wie kann ich aus der einen Klasse heraus auf ein Objekt zugreifen,
        das in der anderen Klasse definiert ist? 



Um das Problem an einen Beispiel zu erläutern: Klasse 1 enthält die main, in der ein Konstruktor von Klasse 1 aufgerufen wird, 

```
KLasse1 k1.= new Klasse1( )
```

In Klasse 1 ist ein JLabel label definiert und erst mal mit


```
label.setVisible(false)
```

unsichtbar gemacht worden. Im Verlauf der Arbeit mit dem Programm soll label sichtbar gemacht werden, indem ein Button in Klasse 2 gedrückt wird.  Wenn man versucht, in einen ButtonListener den Befehl 


```
label.setVisible(true)
```

einzufügen, geht das nicht, weil label in Klasse 2 nicht verfügbar ist (cannot be resolved).

Wenn man in Klasse 1 eine Methode setVisibility() zur Änderung der Sichtbarkeit einführt, nützt das auch nichts, denn die Methode
müßte ja mit 
                                            k1.setVisibility
in Klasse 2 aufgerufen werden, aber k1 ist auch nicht zugreifbar.

Ich wäre froh, wenn ich Hilfe bekommen könnte.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


Peter


----------



## bygones (16. Jun 2006)

wenn du von der einen Klasse auf Members der anderen Klasse zugreifen willst muss die entsprechende Klasse eine Instanz der anderen Klasse halten.


```
public class Klasse1 {
  private Klasse2 klasse2;

  public void tuWas() {
     klasse2.machHierWas();
  }
}

public class Klasse2 {
  public void machHierWas() {
  }
}
```


----------

